# Got me a new toro



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

Well not brand new but a 2013 toro 926 oxe. The owner said he only used it for one season and put it in his shed and has not started it in two yrs. This thing looks new. I took it home for $500. I hope with a good carb cleaning she will fire up. :hope:


----------



## HogdogJoe (Oct 20, 2016)

Worst case scenario a new carb is $38.99: 

Sears.com 

So you'll still save over $400 even if that is needed (obviously try carb cleaning first). Seems like you got one heck of a deal there! Keep us up to date on how you get on.


----------



## Faron79 (Nov 28, 2016)

:fish10:Crimony!

Does he have another one?!

Faron


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

69ariens said:


> Well not brand new but a 2013 toro 926 oxe. The owner said he only used it for one season and put it in his shed and has not started it in two yrs. This thing looks new. I took it home for $500. I hope with a good carb cleaning she will fire up. :hope:


you did try it on starting fluid before you left right? too many scammers on craigslist will purposely **** up their machine to hide bigger issues from you, and advertise them as needing simple fixes. ive seen cut starter ropes(starter rope just broke and electric start doesnt work but once you replace the rope she will be ready to go!), cut fuel lines(needs a carburetor cleaning, i dont have any starter fluid to see if it runs on that but thats all it needs), and my personal favorite, gear oil in the crankcase to hide an oil burning issue. just watch out


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

HogdogJoe said:


> Worst case scenario a new carb is $38.99:
> 
> Sears.com
> 
> So you'll still save over $400 even if that is needed (obviously try carb cleaning first). Seems like you got one heck of a deal there! Keep us up to date on how you get on.


Ya there was 2 more 926 oxe on craigs list. One wanted $995 the other $1199. This season toro did not offer the 926 oxe only a 8 26 hd and the low cost 826. Every thing else checks out great so I could not pass.it up. I will try to get some pics on monday.


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

Faron79 said:


> :fish10:Crimony!
> 
> Does he have another one?!
> 
> Faron


No but he just sold his f7 cat and a old plow truck.


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

43128 said:


> you did try it on starting fluid before you left right? too many scammers on craigslist will purposely **** up their machine to hide bigger issues from you, and advertise them as needing simple fixes. ive seen cut starter ropes(starter rope just broke and electric start doesnt work but once you replace the rope she will be ready to go!), cut fuel lines(needs a carburetor cleaning, i dont have any starter fluid to see if it runs on that but thats all it needs), and my personal favorite, gear oil in the crankcase to hide an oil burning issue. just watch out


I did not try starting fluid but the pull rope looks great ,the electric starter works mint and the oil is very clean also augers move as they should Evey thing sounds as it should when I tryed to start it. Monday after I get my yearly continuing education course for my hoisting engineer lic.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

congrats scott now its time to add another to your sig


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*MAZEL TOV on that 1 there. BROTHER69.:yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:*


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

43128 said:


> you did try it on starting fluid before you left right? too many scammers on craigslist will purposely **** up their machine to hide bigger issues from you, and advertise them as needing simple fixes. ive seen cut starter ropes(starter rope just broke and electric start doesnt work but once you replace the rope she will be ready to go!), cut fuel lines(needs a carburetor cleaning, i dont have any starter fluid to see if it runs on that but thats all it needs), and my personal favorite, gear oil in the crankcase to hide an oil burning issue. just watch out


I don't know... I have been buying/selling for years on Clist and have literally bought dozens of pieces of OPE and the sellers have always been honest with me except for one guy and he wound up shorting himself. When I sell a piece of OPE I always tell buyer what the deal is. I just bought a Mclain edger that literally looks brand new, for $25.00. The starter recoil was missing and it had been sitting out for a brief time and needed the carb linkage freed up. This is a $430.00 edger that I'll sell for probably $200. I used it last week to edge my whole sidewalk and it performed great. This is the story I'll tell the buyer. One other thing. I always change the oil and check air filter. I have *never* had any of those experiences you mentioned.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

Those above scenarios almost never happen, but have happened to me. Most Sellers's are nice honest people, but there are always those few. Remember my hs35 thread? I bought it with a broken starter rope, turns out the buy obviously cut it to hide the points issue(section of rope I pulled out looked like new no fraying. Or when I bought an MTD 5hp walk behind leaf blower for 50 bucks, ran great until I changed the gear oil to sae30. It ,at never happen to you guys but just saying you have to be careful


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

43128 said:


> Those above scenarios almost never happen, but have happened to me. Most Sellers's are nice honest people, but there are always those few. Remember my hs35 thread? I bought it with a broken starter rope, turns out the buy obviously cut it to hide the points issue(section of rope I pulled out looked like new no fraying. Or when I bought an MTD 5hp walk behind leaf blower for 50 bucks, ran great until I changed the gear oil to sae30. It ,at never happen to you guys but just saying you have to be careful


That stinks. Sorry you got those bad deals. I feel pretty fortunate now. .. and I'll be a little more careful buying stuff from now on.


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

Had a few mins today to work on it . I took the cover around the carb off and found broken primer bulb line . I then took the carb off and bowl off . It was very clean so I put it back together and put new primer hose on. Plugged it in gave her a few primes and she started right up. Now I just need to change the oil and pray for some snow.


----------



## Tomatillo (Nov 11, 2016)

Congrats!


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

This is it and a nice mouse nest


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

any snow for you to try the new toro out on


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

No snow in sight. It's going to be 45 out today and they say rain next monday. I think we are heading for one of the warmest winters here ever.


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

Wow! Super nice machine!


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

classiccat said:


> Wow! Super nice machine!


And my wife thought I was crazy for handing the the guy $500. for a none running snow blower. (cost less than a buck to fix)


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*Well now just slap me silly with a rubber hose. Did something freeze over that sears sells TORO parts now.:confused2::confused2:*


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

Sears is trying to keep out of bankruptcy. They will sell the shirt off your back to keep alive.


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

Doesn't really matter, Sears and K-Mart isn't going to be around much longer.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

GoBlowSnow said:


> Doesn't really matter, Sears and K-Mart isn't going to be around much longer.


*All the K-MART'S are now long gone in these parts.:smiley-shocked033:*


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

69ariens said:


> No snow in sight. It's going to be 45 out today and they say rain next monday. I think we are heading for one of the warmest winters here ever.


I think you should buy at least one MORE blower, to *guarantee no* more show this winter!


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

skutflut said:


> I think you should buy at least one MORE blower, to *guarantee no* more show this winter!


I make my living in the winter plowing snow and last week my 3yr old lab ate a toy that he could not pass. So he had to be operated on at a cost of 5g's. I need a real good storm or two or three.:banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

69ariens said:


> I make my living in the winter plowing snow and last week my 3yr old lab ate a toy that he could not pass. So he had to be operated on at a cost of 5g's. I need a real good storm or two or three.:banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:



I feel for you and your dog. Hope he's OK. We had a beautiful Brittany spaniel for almost 7 years, from a puppy. She blew out the ACL ligaments in both her hind legs, (about 1.5 years apart), and we had them both operated on. One was fine, the other did not take properly. In July, 2014, she developed a limp in her front left leg. Went to the vet, and after xrays, were told she had bone cancer in the shoulder. We lost her three weeks later. Still miss her...


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

Dogs , can't live with them . Can't live with out them. They are like your own kid.


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

69ariens said:


> Dogs , can't live with them . Can't live with out them. They are like your own kid.


I used to take this dog out for a walk every night at about 11:00PM, the last business trip of the day. Brittany's are not noted for being particularly well behaved on a leash, and this one was no exception. We covered the same ground every night, and sometimes came upon another dog out for a walk, which caused lots of barking, because the other dog was on HER street and breathing HER air.

One night, I noticed a coyote strolling down the other side of the street, and guess who decided that she had to start barking, and attempting to run over there (held her back on the leash) to give that coyote what for... Fortunately, the coyote stayed on his side and pretty much ignored us because I'm not sure what would have happened had it decided to come over and see what all the ruckus was about. Unusual to have coyotes in a suburban neighbourhood, but we have had several in the last few years, one even managed to get itself shot by police after showing aggressive behavior in a school playing field.


----------



## Faron79 (Nov 28, 2016)

It'll be interesting to see what Stanley/Black & Decker does with the Craftsman "brand".

At the ACE store where I work, we get questions about how the new arrangement will work. ACE bought into some of the Craftsman catalogue a few years ago. SBD says they're going to keep it going. Guess we'll see!

My sympathies to the Dog owners out there! Lost our beloved Golden, Sashi, to cancer a few years ago. Then...had my heart stolen by that little Samoyed, Callie, that you see in my avatar. Can't imagine being without a dog!!

Faron


----------

